# Dr. Frye and Rich Frye are Two Different People



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I just wanted to point this out being that there may be some froggers on this board who do not know this. My brother is Dr. David Frye, I am Rich Frye. Any medical info I post, while possibly gleened in whole from my brother, is mine alone and not to be taken as a doctor's post.

Rich


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Welcome back Rich. 

Ed


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Ed, glad to be back.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

lol. are you guys twins?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know of anybody who has seen them in the same place at the same time... *grin* Kind of like Michael and Janet Jackson.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Awh Gessssh, Not this again. Thanks Rob.
There are actually a number of froggers who have seen us together at the same time at the same event. 
I should say that we actually don't look all that much alike.
The feeling that maturity has an appealing quality over the overrated, pedestrian qualities youth seems to give to everyone indiscriminately is quite obvious to me when we stand next to each other.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I've met your father, Rich, and he says you and your brother are as different as can be. He seems like a nice enough guy, so I'll believe him. *grin*


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I have seen them in the same room at the same time. I can vouch that they are two separate people and I can vouch that they do not act/look that much alike either. Mistaking one for the other would never happen in person.

I cannot, however, vouch that he had darklands in the uber viv as I was there quite a few times and never saw one in there.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Glad to see you back on the board, Rich.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Dane said:


> Glad to see you back on the board, Rich.


Thanks Dane.
What , no funny drawings of me @ the grassy knoll?

Rich


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm sure you'll say something that will prompt a hasty ms paint rendering...


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Not me.....my brother maybe.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------

